# Garage Makeover (pic heavy)



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks,

I've been giving my garage a bit of a makeover and inspired by some of the threads on DW I thought I'd record the progress. Moved into the house in June and I'm so pleased I've finally got a garage to work in. As you can see from the first photo, the it was a neglected space overall. Firstly used as a temporary dumping area as we unpacked after the move. Budget was very limited so it proved an effective recycling exercise in how to adapt old furniture. A basic description of each stage and the products used in the makeover...

*Garage:* 5m X 5m, access via two up and over doors (standard 7'). In the long term, the plan is to remove both doors and replace with one large insulated double door, so making access for two cars a lot easier, having full walk around space when machine polishing. No heating / insulation present, only power and lighting. To be used as a detailing area, a garage for one car and house storage. So it has to be a multitasking environment that works efficiently.














































*Water ingress*: Mainly down the outside wall of the garage where the concrete storm lip had crumbled and was letting water under the first brick layer. Easily solved with a new mortar storm lip and coats of Thompsons Water Seal. For the doors a rubber storm guard and brush edges (from ebay) prevented wind and rain getting in. Very effective - and simple.























































*Lights:* The first job was to install some decent lighting as there was one only light bulb and a single tube present. Dark and dingy! Four new fluorescent strips were fitted in addition to the original tube, making a big difference to the available task lighting.










*Painting:* This took a lot longer than initially anticipated due to most of the joists soaking up the paint and also being heavily marked. Polycell Stain Block Paint helped with that. Some 20 litres of emulsion paint later and the ceiling was done. The walls were painted with Sandtex Wall Seal to begin with, then coated with 10 litres of white Sandtex Smooth Masonary Paint.























































*Cupboards:* Made just after I left university, so have served me very well. Originally used in my home office / studio, but a little too big for what I need now, they came in very handy for the garage. Constructed with a 30 X 30mm timber frame, then faced with 12mm MDF all round. Sturdy is the word to describe them! Painted white with grey doors, leaving the frame natural wood. (note detailing kit in the plastic tubs under the cupboards).
































































*Floor:* Painted before, but was over twenty years old and in a very poor state. For the time being, bespoke flooring is out of the question due to limited funds. After some research I opted for Regal paint, ordering 20 X litres of their industrial cellulose one pack high build floor paint - in light grey. The first coat was diluted roughly 3 parts cellulose thinners to one part paint, and applied to seal the exposed concrete areas only. Two undiluted coats were then applied, roughly 48 hours apart. The guys (very helpful) at Regal reckon that the one pack paint would need at least a few weeks to cure properly, and then the tyre contact areas would need to be protected with carpet mats, for up to three months. The reason for this being that the one pack paint does not harden as quickly as the two pack, but does have the advantage that any left over paint (about 5 ltr) can be stored in the tin without going rock hard, and so be used for future patching when necessary.


















































































*Shelving:* IKEA utilitarian timber shelves I had in my old studio. A quick trip to IKEA to buy a few more uprights ended in disaster as they have discontinued this particular range..!!! Aahhhh! A couple of days then spent making up new bespoke shelves and uprights. Worked out quite well as they could be made to fit perfectly. Once done, all were white washed and bolted together, and then finally populated with kit.
































































*The End!:* Two months later, most weekends and spare time spent on the makeover. I'm really thrilled with the space and can't wait to start using it properly. Of all the things done, I'd say the painting of the walls and ceiling has made the biggest difference. Very noticeable in that I had the lights done first and so could easily see the difference to the overall brightness the painting brought, before and after painting the difference to light levels was significant.




























Hope you find the pix of interest 

--------------------------------------

*2014 Garage Update !*

After living with the garage for quite some time there was one major issue, I could to get our Passat in the space and be able to walk around and work on the car with the freezer and tumble dryer where they are. Time to dismantle the corner shelves, move over the freezer and dryer, so leaving space for the new mobile detailing shelves...










The build begins with the top and bottom shelf constructed out of simple wooden planking and cross bracing…










Two weekends later its more or less built and its at this point that I realise the concrete floor is 1.5cm off level - luckily its only lightly screwed together at this point..










Castors on and draws offered up….










A worktop is made out of old IKEA shelves and cupboard fronts…










Time for some light white washing to seal the paint…










Time to taken to assemble the final build properly…










And finally built - and it stays up ! …










The chaos of a mega clear out…










In situation and ready to be wheeled out for when a car is brought in. Now allows full walk around working space for machine polishing…


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice. Looks so much fresher :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very impressive pal, I'm very jealous.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

am not jealous  looks so so much better and great progress :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

that looks very nice, great info and a few inspirational ideas too.

I was going to plasterboard my ceiling, but yours looks great painted, which I'm sure would be easier and cheaper.

Floor paint looks good, what's the price difference between the one pack and two pack?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Jed said:


> that looks very nice, great info and a few inspirational ideas too.
> 
> I was going to plasterboard my ceiling, but yours looks great painted, which I'm sure would be easier and cheaper.
> 
> Floor paint looks good, what's the price difference between the one pack and two pack?


The price of the two pack is roughly double that of the one pack. Knew I forgot something! Here's the link to Regal...

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/modules/shop/products.asp?rangeid=1


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks very nice, compliments on all that hard graft:thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

God damn it I've got massive garage envy...


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice space and good work.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks great, the white walls really do make a difference to the lighting. Painted mine a few years ago but could use another coat really....next summer! :lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

A PROPER man cave, that!! :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good inspiration for me to get off my backside and do domething with my garage.

Great area now...:thumb:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent turnaround! This is what im aiming for in my garage :thumb:


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard work and suberp result


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm extremely jealous mate, that looks 100 times better and I bet you could happily sit in there for many hours and really go to town on the car.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful transformation and wonderful man cave. Are you going to get some 'art' work up on the walls ? 

Really nice, great job.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

my god! was that 1 1/2 inch brush in the picture?must've taken ages to paint the floor!
cracking job fella,il am soooooooo jealous.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

^What everyone else has said. Thanks for taking the time to post that up :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Very impressive pal, I'm very jealous.


Me too - that looks like a nice place to be. Sounds sad I know, but I'd be happy to spend time in a room like that!


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks awesome! Cracking job there! Hoping to do something like that to mine... only i wish mine was the same size... Size really does matter when it comes to garages. LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

That is awesome mate!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments folks - much appreciated. :thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Are you going to get some 'art' work up on the walls ?


Perhaps - would want some sort of VW banner possibly, as we own two Volkswagens? Not sure I want anything that isn't 'car related' on the walls. Will have a think about it.



herbiedacious said:


> my god! was that 1 1/2 inch brush in the picture?must've taken ages to paint the floor!
> cracking job fella,il am soooooooo jealous.


Yes! - A combination of a size 6 artists hogs hair brush, and 1/2", a 1-1/2", and a 3" size decorating brushes were used for cutting in of the walls and the tight corner areas. A roller was used for the main space :thumb:


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

That garage looks superb. I wish my garage was like that. Excellent job.


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

looks really good. great turnaround


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Perfect Job! :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work :thumb:

Really well done and looks very clean. Can you still fit a 2nd car in the other side? The shelfing looks a bit tight there?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very inspiring


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic! Great make over, love the shelving :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cracking job it really looks superb but you painted the floor wrong as you are suposed to paint all the sides first and cradualy leaving a little patch in the middle where you are stood lol.I know someone that did this many years ago but I wont name him.
This as given me a wake up call for doing my garage so in the new year when its a bit warmer a new project will start in the grot shop.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice and great work.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful - I'm jealous too :wave:


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Stunning, congratulations. :thumb:

Very jelly too!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

id love a garage like that cracking work!


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

Just one point, does your tumble dryer vent outside,because if it doesn't the moisture from it when being used will eventually spoil all your hard work


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Good job well done


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

brightspark said:


> Just one point, does your tumble dryer vent outside,because if it doesn't the moisture from it when being used will eventually spoil all your hard work


Not if it's a condenser lol


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

vroomtshh said:


> Not if it's a condenser lol


Yep, but that's not a condenser one


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had to take a second look as that is so like my scenario!!! Ive finished painting and started the shelving process now so hoping over xmas ill have it all done and agree with earlier comments that the white certainly helps with lighting!! Nice work!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work, really freshened it up!


----------



## jimmie jam (Oct 3, 2007)

this is an OUTSTANDING RESULT! you have to be loving it! :thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Super Job. Great work. Looks amazing.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments folks, and apologies for the tardy responses, I've not been on DW as much this last few weeks. :thumb:



brightspark said:


> Just one point, does your tumble dryer vent outside,because if it doesn't the moisture from it when being used will eventually spoil all your hard work


Tumble dryer moisture is an issue, but is only being used in the garage temporarily until we do the kitchen and utility room. :thumb:



PaulN said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> Really well done and looks very clean. Can you still fit a 2nd car in the other side? The shelfing looks a bit tight there?
> 
> ...


No at the moment, simply due to the twin garage door set up. Once the double doors are replaced with one large single (next year perhaps), then two cars will fit width-wise. Length (oooer) may be an issue for anything bigger than a Golf size hatch, due to the shelving and the position of the freezer (inherited from the previous owners!).


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

Right thats it. I need to go and sort my garage out now after seeing this. Fantastic work


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

looks bloody good, lots of hard work but it looks like its well worth it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

awesome...


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice setup clean and fresh :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd love a double garage. Realistically I could have a 3rd to quater full of crud and then the rest for all my Saaby bits, car, and cleaning gear - oops and a comfy chair..........heaven. Maybe one day.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

much better!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks very nice and tidy, great work, which I had that sort of space to work in


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A thread resurrection with the original post updated with some new pix featuring the build of a timber mobile detailing shelving unit. :thumb:

The first work done since the initial makeover. Basically an excuse for a major clear out, a reorganisation of space, and the construction of a mobile shelving / detailing unit that can be wheeled out to the other side of the garage, allowing the full length of the garage to be exploited when trying to fit in our Passat when doing a full machine set and also allow sealants / coatings to fully cure. Wish I'd done this at the start of the garage build as its made quite a difference to the efficiency of the space.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

great read, very envious, in the nicest way, mines organised but just to small, why didnt i get into detailing in 2010 before i found my first home


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd love a garage of any sort, Yours looks fantastic, great work... :thumb:


----------



## Gitski (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn that's good !

Top work Homie !


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Stunning buddy


----------



## AKH (Mar 2, 2011)

Amazing!


----------

